# Solved: Will .wav files play in a CD player?



## helpseeker (Jan 12, 2004)

Using "Audacity", I finally have been able to convert my old audio cassettes to .wav files, which are now on my computer. I now want to make CD's that will p[lay on my home and car CD players. Will .wav files play on these? Or do I have to convert them to something else? If so, to what? And is there conversion freeware?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Your CD burning software will convert them. Technically, a wav file is the same thing as the cda file that comes on audio CD's. But you want the files burned correctly and not just as data files, so use the Audio option of your burning software. Some players will not play them if you just rename them to cda and burn them as a data CD.

Infra Recorder is a free burner that I like very much. Audio CD's will have an option button when you first start it up.


----------

